# E-Z Engine Build



## capjak (Nov 10, 2009)

This is a my version of the E-Z Engine that I built from the plans that I downloaded from this website. I modified the plans somewhat to accommodate the materials that I had on hand. It is the first project that I have completed since picking up a Smithy three in one machine at an estate sale a couple of months ago. I took two semesters of lathe and mill instruction at a local community college after I retired ten years ago. At that time after doing all of the class projects, I built a wobbler out of plexiglas using plans that I found on the internet and a Little Kathy using a casting kit from Tiny Power. I picked up am Atlas-Craftsman 618 at that time but never did much with it. I had always wanted a Smithy, so I was glad when I found the one that I have. The E-Z is the first project that I have completed. In progress I have a flame engine built from iron pipe using plans from an old copy of Popular Mechanics and a walking beam engine from a kit that I bought when I was taking my original classes. I chose it because it reminded me of the walking beam engine that was on one of the excursion boats that used to pass my house on the Hudson river when I was a kid. The kit is pure crap and I don't know if I will bother finishing it. My next project, after I pare down my wife's Honey-do list a little, will probably something from the Elmer's Engine book. 

There is an error in the plans The print for the vertical frame calls for five 0.1250 inch holes. The center hole should be that size, but the other four should be drilled with a #43 drill so that you can tap them for the 4-40 screws. It was a lot of fun to build this engine and I am looking forward to my next project.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## black85vette (Nov 10, 2009)

capjak  said:
			
		

> This is a my version of the E-Z Engine that I built from the plans that I downloaded from this website. I modified the plans somewhat to accommodate the materials that I had on hand. It is the first project that I have completed.................
> 
> There is an error in the plans The print for the vertical frame calls for five 0.1250 inch holes. The center hole should be that size, but the other four should be drilled with a #43 drill so that you can tap them for the 4-40 screws. It was a lot of fun to build this engine and I am looking forward to my next project.
> 
> Thanks,Jack



 woohoo1

Great job Jack. You are the first to build and post the results here. Modifying to accommodate what you have or prefer is encouraged. I really like what you did with the flywheel. Very nice looking addition to dress it up.

I will go over and check the plans out and get them corrected. Thanks for letting us know. Actually I am delighted you didn't find more.

Why don't you post over in "Work in Progress" include a couple more photos and tell a little about the build. Especially the flywheel and how you did it since it was different than the plans. Also describe the other modifications you made. Someone else might want to do the same thing. Also include any helpful tips you might have. We can include them in the documentation for future builders.


----------



## itowbig (Nov 10, 2009)

yeeeeeeeee :bow:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations to both Jack and black85vette. This is awesome. I bet you're both feeling really great right now!!!


----------



## black85vette (Nov 10, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Congratulations to both Jack and black85vette. This is awesome. I bet you're both feeling really great right now!!!



Zee, not quite as cool but kind of like becoming a grand-parent. Something you didn't actually do yourself but still makes you happy. ;D


----------



## rake60 (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations Jack!

Very Nice build! :bow:

Rick


----------



## black85vette (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks to Jack for the heads up on the error in the drawing. Attached is the correction. Look it over and see if it is OK now. 

View attachment upright2.pdf


----------



## va4ngo (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice job Jack

Yes I would also like to see more photos.

I'm sure there will be plenty more builds

Phil


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 11, 2009)

Vette...

I think it's still wrong. Or at least it needs to be noted the drill size for the 4 remaining holes. While calling out tapping them to 4-40 would lead you to the correct size it seems more logical to me to indicate the correct size of the hole at .089" in the drawing.


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 11, 2009)

That's usually how it's done Mike, that is, to call out the size of a tapped hole, as in 4-40, or 1/4-20. In normal drafting conventions, the tap drill size isn't noted.


----------



## black85vette (Nov 11, 2009)

Twmaster;

I thought about that and ended up noting the tap size not because it was the correct way to do it but because in the instructions I give two different drill sizes that will work for a 4-40. So I let the builder decide which one to use.


----------



## AlasdairM (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats capjak - looks very nice, and agree with others the flywheel appearance is finishing touch. I hope to make a start on this soon - will be doing the metric version.

On looking through the metric plans I note a similar (although not identical) possible problem - see attachment below. The plan makes clear that four of the five holes are M3 and that the "middle" one is not M3 - but I cannot see it makes clear what size it should be drilled to (apart from not M3).

It is quite likely that I am misunderstanding things - so please take this into account if anyone does look into this at all - I am very much a newbie who is not at all used to looking at proper plans/drawings etc.

Regards, A 

View attachment 2 Base and Frame.pdf


----------



## black85vette (Nov 11, 2009)

Alasdair;

The middle or 5th hole in the upright is not critical. Should be the same as the air passages on the valve and cylinder bodies. It is just a pass thru for the air between the two bodies.


----------



## AlasdairM (Nov 11, 2009)

black75vette, many thanks for the explanation. Now you point it out, it is obvious, only I did not see it until you pointed it out....... :-[

As Zee says, you and Jack and the other creators must be very "proud" to see your work being followed - and thanks for doing the plans also in metric for those of us who use this.

When I get around to making mine (which will be once I have practised a few more of the real basics of machining) I will post my "progress" for general amusement!

Regards to all, A


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 11, 2009)

Dean, Vette...

Thanks. I learned something today!


----------

